# Job Seeker Visa - Motivation Letter



## aisha119

Dear Fellows,

I am writing my motivation letter these days. I just want to know from people who have any information about the length of a letter. How long a motivation letter can be and should be?

Any information about it will be highly appreciated.

Regards


----------



## James3214

I think it should be brief enough to show what motivates you. Nothing too long but well written and clear. Obviously, you have to show them how motivated you are. Only you can do that. 
We did discuss it a while ago 
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ge...motivation-letter-german-job-seeker-visa.html
and if you use the search option above on the German forum you might find some other discussions about it.
Good luck!


----------



## aisha119

I have lots of motivation and I am writing it already but I suspect it will end up more than one page as I have so much in my mind. So two A4 size pages is ok or do I need to squeeze it on one page only?


----------



## James3214

Try to keep it to one A4 page. It should be enough to convince the reader that you should get the Visa.


----------



## DreamGerman

Even I also wanted to know what all details are to be included in the motivation Letter ? 
Does the motivation letter require a covering letter or just the motivation letter is enough ? 
If covering letter is needed for motivation letter, do we need to specify the purpose of stay and place of stay (details ) in the cover letter or motivation letter ?


----------

